# Companion Show & KCGCD Bronze Testing, 24th June, Cheshire



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Companion Dog Show & KCGCD Bronze Testing Session
24th June, Brereton Heath Lane, Brereton Heath, Cheshire CW12 4SZ

Pedigree, Novelty and CrossBreed Classes with £100 Prize Money.

Kennel Club Good Citizen Scheme Bronze Testing session

Temptation Alley, Fun Scurry, BBQ & Refreshments, Stalls, etc

Further Details: Events & Shows - North West Golden Retriever Club


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Lots of views, but is anybody thinking of joining us.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

We are planning on coming


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

That's good, make sure you come and say hello even if you don't want to have a go at the Good Citizen. I am the larger lady with the crutch, the stick insect with me is my friend who is the Good Citizen Assessor.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

JadeyB said:


> Lots of views, but is anybody thinking of joining us.


My puppy is border collie but not registered can he still go in any classes??


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes he can go in both the Pedigree and Novelty classes and have a go at all the other things providing he is over 6 months old. If he isn't yet 6 months you could still bring him as it would be great socialisation.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd really recommend people just have a go at the bronze certification if youre in two minds; doesnt matter if you pass or not its good fun, raises money for charity annddd might let you know what you need to improve on  

Looks like a great day out!! Wish you were doing the Silver and gold testing


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. We have put this on as lots of people have well behaved dogs, but don't go to training classes so don't get the opportunity to do the test. It is nice for all their hard work to be acknowledged. If this goes well we will probably add the Silver test,

Your dobie looks lovely.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

We are still coming, Really looking forward to it.

If the weather is bad on the day will the show still be going ahead??


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If it is dry we are planning on coming with the iggie babies theres not much point in me bringing them if it is wet. 

How much does it cost to do the KCGCD I thought of having a go with my iggie cross but I don't know if he will do a stay.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Freyja its only normally about £2 or something not a lot anyway.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

In answer to your question, yet the show will still go ahead if the weather is bad, but I have reserved a nice pleasant, not to hot for the dogs day. 

It would be lovely to see the iggie babies, the Good Citizen is £3. Entries to the other classes are only a £1 though. :001_smile:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

JadeyB said:


> In answer to your question, yet the show will still go ahead if the weather is bad, but I have reserved a nice pleasant, not to hot for the dogs day.
> 
> It would be lovely to see the iggie babies, the Good Citizen is £3. Entries to the other classes are only a £1 though. :001_smile:


We have had tpo have a change of plan and are not going to be able to come as we are going away for a few days and will not be back.

Shame really as I have been practising stays with Willow.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

Hi I'm thinking of bringing my pup to the show I know you said he can go in the classes and have a go at other things providing he's over 6 months old - well he's 12 weeks so if I bring him can he still go in classes but not do the other things?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahhh my OH is doing my head in another change of plan we are not going away so if the weather is ok the iggies may make it.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

What a shame, would have liked to have come with my goldies. But 24th is a Sunday and I'm committed to helping out with the RDA carriage driving ponies plus I get free carriage driving. I have however enquired about the north west golden retriever open show in October as that's not so far for me from Huddersfield and I do like to see other goldens. Plus I could have another go showing my goldie in the veteran class if there is one available. We used to do showing before so we know the basics. I have been retraining her ring craft with the clicker so she knows how to stand now.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I notice you have 2 rings for judging which classes will be in which ring I will have 2 in the pedigree classes and I wanted to enter my 2 crossbreds in the cross bred classes I may be on my own and there is no point me bringing them all if they will be in the ring at the same time.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Does any one know if this show is still going ahead?


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

The show is still going ahead and fortunately the forecast isn't bad for tomorrow.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> What a shame, would have liked to have come with my goldies. But 24th is a Sunday and I'm committed to helping out with the RDA carriage driving ponies plus I get free carriage driving. I have however enquired about the north west golden retriever open show in October as that's not so far for me from Huddersfield and I do like to see other goldens. Plus I could have another go showing my goldie in the veteran class if there is one available. We used to do showing before so we know the basics. I have been retraining her ring craft with the clicker so she knows how to stand now.


That's great, I look forward to seeing you there. There is a veteran class and it's lovely to see the older goldens still having a great day out.

If you would be interested in joining the club, let me know.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we didn't have too bad a day it stayed dry or it had when we went as I couldn't stay to the end as OH needed my car.

Lily won prettiest bitch even though she decided she didn't know how to walk on a lead she just bounced everywere and Willow shock of all shock passed his good citizen bronze award. Totally unexpected as he had only ever done a stay on a lead and then only about twice last weekend.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely to meet you today and well done on your results. Willow was a little star and really deserved to pass his KCGCD Bronze. Hope you enjoyed the day, we got home about 6pm, at the moment it's "we aren't doing another one next year" but then again we always say that!! 
Thanks for coming and supporting us.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

JadeyB said:


> Lovely to meet you today and well done on your results. Willow was a little star and really deserved to pass his KCGCD Bronze. Hope you enjoyed the day, we got home about 6pm, at the moment it's "we aren't doing another one next year" but then again we always say that!!
> Thanks for coming and supporting us.


Thankyou lovely to meet you too.

We had a great day even though we didn't do much in the classes Willow was brilliant being an iggie x whippet he can be quite stubborn fortunatley today he seemed to have he cooperative head on.

I have twisted my knee jumpimg the straw bales with Willow good job I'm on holiday from work for 2 weeks that'll teach me to try to be clever.


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh no, I hope your knee settles down. Hope to meet you at a future show. I am going to try and go to a few Companion Shows with Jade, my Golden. Hopefully I will bum into you again. If not look forward to seeing you next year (there I go, yesterday was "we aren't doing another one" then today it's "see you next year"


----------

